# A/C repair scam in Maadi



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

FYI, forwarded from CairoScholars:



> "There was a posting here about a man visiting apartments in Maadi,
> posing as an A/C repairman. I just wanted to say that this very guy stopped
> by my apartment in Maadi two times & was really insistent about coming
> inside. I believe he's targeting foreigners. So watch out for him &
> ...


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes we had him too. Obviusly we didint let him in, but he was very insistent too.


----------

